
Performance at Any Scale - zoowar
http://ehcache.org/
======
csears
Am I missing something? What's the news here? Ehcache has been around for a
while.

------
dylanz
There is no news here. OP's Post/Comment ratio is really bad.

------
michaelmior
It bothers me to see claims like this. Plug and play and everything goes fast
just doesn't always work no matter how great your product might be.

------
javadyan
I have a feeling of deja vu, I think I've seen this link here on HN before.

